# Leonard Greenland/Arman Dill



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 20, 2008)

*Leonard Greenland
*





17 years old male brown ankhmane(anteaters body and llama head)
eye color - greyish blue
hair - black ponytail, with grey hair bobble
height - 2,3 meters
weight - 200 kg
skills - drawing, voodoo, coloring
clothing - reddish shirt and  black jeans

http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=14769&e=77495
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=14769&e=174030

-----
*Arman Dill




*23 years old male red zeppelin(inflateable/fusionable thickneck)
zeppelin species http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=14769&e=203030
eye color - left eye purple, right (glass-)eye gold(from his father, great Markes, killed in action and leaves to him)
hair- red and bushy
height - 2,5 meters
weight - 300 kg
skills - shapeshifting
clothing - blue jeans (green waist coat)

http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=14769&e=78973
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=14769&e=200712


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

"Bump"


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

comments plz?

seriosly


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

just look at me


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi!
Sorry, but I can't view the pics.
Hotlinks won't work.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hi!
> Sorry, but I can't view the pics.
> Hotlinks won't work.



now i put em


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Still can't see 'em.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you see there


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

No.
That site disabled hotlinking.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> No.
> That site disabled hotlinking.



just shut your fucking mouth off, you jackass

now put my pics on photobucket

happy?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

ArmanDill said:


> just shut your fucking mouth off, you jackass
> 
> now put my pics on photobucket
> 
> happy?



No need to be so mean.
But yeah, NOW I can see them.
Very nice.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 21, 2008)

yes, so
have somebody asking me?


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 22, 2008)

why nobody comment to me


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 23, 2008)

Comment to me


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

ArmanDill said:


> just shut your fucking mouth off, you jackass
> 
> now put my pics on photobucket
> 
> happy?



Ummm, this can be considered harassment, and also constantly bumping threads is frowned on.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

...


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 26, 2008)

Pretty?

        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€/ ï¼‰ ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€ ./ /ã€€|ã€€I hope you like it,
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€ã€€ / /ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¿£|ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£|ã€€ã€€seriosly
me->ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€./ /ï¼¿Î›ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€, -ã¤ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€/ / ãƒ»âˆ€ãƒ»ï¼‰ã€€   .ï¼__ãƒŽã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¿£âˆ¨ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ã€€  ï¼ /ã€€ã€€ âŠ‚_ãƒ½ï½¤ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ .|ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã¸ï¼ ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ´ã€€ã€€.ï¼¼ï¼¼ã€€Î›ï¼¿Î› 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ |ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¾š'ã€€ /ï½¤äºŒã¤ã€€ã€€âˆµã€€ ã€€ ï¼¼  ï¼ˆãƒ»âˆ€ãƒ»ï¼‰
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ |ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼.ã€€ã€€âˆ´ã€€ã€€   ã€€ã€€.ã€€>ã€€ã€€âŒ’ãƒ½ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆ´  ã€€âˆ´ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã¸ ï¼¼ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ /ã€€ ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ ã€€ã€€âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ ã€€ /ã€€ã€€ ï¼¼ï¼¼ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ /ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ï¾šã€€ã€€ãƒŽã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ½_ã¤ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼ã€€ãƒŽã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ / 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€_/ã€€ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ /| 
        ã€€ ãƒŽã€€ï¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€  âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€ï¼ˆã€€ï½¤ 
        âŠ‚ -'ã€€Aaarrgh, stop salting me!!|ã€€ |ï½¤ã€€ï¼¼ 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ã€€âˆµã€€ã€€ã€€.ã€€|ã€€/ã€€ï¼¼ã€€âŒ’l 
        ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€   ã€€ã€€ã€€Î›ï¼¿Î› ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€|ã€€|ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼‰ã€€/ 
armandill-hater-> ãƒ½ï¼ˆÂ´Ð”ï½€ï¼‰ï¾‰   ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒŽã€€ ï¼‰ã€€ã€€ ã—' 
        ã€€ã€€   ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€  ã€€ã€€(ã€€ã€€ã€€)ã€€ã€€ã€€(ï¼¿ï¼


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello, anybody there?


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 31, 2008)

"Reserved"


----------

